# 紅葉に鹿



## TheUnitedStatesOfEurope

Hello everyone, 皆様、こんにちは。☺️

May you please let me know if 『紅葉に鹿』: "match made in heaven; perfect match; great coupling" is only used in the context of couples, love or wedding?
Or can we use it for clothes, business, objects?
➡️ And if yes, how?  🤔

*For example: *

"Our company's technology is a perfect match for yours."

『弊社の技術は、貴社の技術に*対応するにはぴったり*です。』
⬇️
『弊社の技術は、貴社の技術に*紅葉に鹿*です。』

If the above is not possible (because it doesn't sound idiomatic), in which context and sentence structure could I use『紅葉に鹿』? 
Examples are welcome. 😉 ☺️

Thank you so much | どうもありがとうございます m(_ _)m
🇪🇺 The USE | ヨーロッパ合衆国 🇪🇺


----------



## Flaminius

I have never heard of this expression.  If my prejudiced sense of words is right, this expression has been dead for a long time.


----------



## KLAUSED

Never in my life have I heard this expression used, although I can easily guess it's from the Japanese card game 花札 where one of the high-score cards depicts maple leaves and a deer, hence its meaning.



TheUnitedStatesOfEurope said:


> "Our company's technology is a perfect match for yours."
> 
> 『弊社の技術は、貴社の技術に*対応するにはぴったり*です。』


This sounds much better than using an idiom that most Japanese aren't familiar with. I get no hits on 少納言, a Japanese corpus, when I search for "紅葉に鹿".


----------



## gengo

Just curious:  Would the 紅葉 here be read as もみじ or as こうよう?  I'm guessing the former.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I haven't heard that expression, either.
By the way, decades ago, there was a TV commercial, saying,"(Ebi-chan is) kanabo! Oni-ni-kanabo!"
（You may enjoy the video by seaching ブラボー証券の人々 on Google.)
鬼に金棒 & 寝耳に水

These are popular Japanese proverbs.

鬼に金棒って英語でなんて言うの？ - DMM英会話なんてuKnow?

Nevertheless, it can be very strange and funny to say something like:
『弊社の技術が、貴社の技術*に*加わると、「鬼に金棒」です。』（This is a perfectly correct Japanese sentence though.)
　（edit: adding に）
Likewise, I would advise you not to use these expressions on a business setting, anyway, even when 紅葉に鹿 were another popular expression in Japanese.
The commercial was very funny (and in that sense, it was very successful) because it seemed very weird and funny for foreigners to use these kinds of expressions.

「お似合いのカップルですね。紅葉には鹿と相場が決まっているのと同じように、山本さんには川口君がお似合いですね」
may make senes to some Japanese people, but it is still not a good comparison because 紅葉と鹿 is not that popular in Japan now.

@4: I'd read it as もみじ too.


----------



## TheUnitedStatesOfEurope

Thank you so much everyone. 
I've learned quite a lot.  ☺️ 

『弊社の技術が、貴社の技術加わると、「鬼に金棒」です。』

@SoLaTiDoberman thank you very much. 👌 ☺️
May you please explain why が would be better here instead of は? 🤔
As for 加わると, is it compulsory to use it? Or is it just to add some formality level to this sentence? Or is a こと -form? 

Thank you so much | どうもありがとうございます m(_ _)m
🇪🇺 The USE | ヨーロッパ合衆国 🇪🇺


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Oops, I'm very sorry that the sentence included a typo.
『弊社の技術が、貴社の技術*に*加わると、「鬼に金棒」です。』is the correct version.
I edit it.

弊社の技術が、貴社の技術*に*加わると、「鬼に金棒」です。
=弊社の技術が貴社の技術*に*加わったならば、「鬼に金棒」です。
=弊社の技術が貴社の技術*に*加わったとすると、「鬼に金棒」です。
=弊社の技術が貴社の技術*に*加わったら、「鬼に金棒」です。

I cannot explain why が is better than は in this sentence, but if I started the sentence with 弊社の技術は, the sentence would become:
弊社の技術は、貴社の技術の「鬼に金棒」になり得ると自負しております。
弊社の技術は、貴社の技術に加わった時、「鬼に金棒」となり得ると信じております。or something like that.


----------



## gengo

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 弊社の技術が、貴社の技術*に*加わると、「鬼に金棒」です。





TheUnitedStatesOfEurope said:


> May you please explain why が would be better here instead of は?



That is a very difficult question to answer.  It takes years to get a feel for the difference between が and は. As a very simplistic answer, I'll say that は doesn't fit the above sentence because it isn't the topic of the overall sentence.  It merely denotes the subject of the verb 加わる.

I know that this doesn't really answer your question, but you could write a book on just this question.


----------



## TheUnitedStatesOfEurope

@SoLaTiDoberman , @gengo , thank you so much.  ☺️ 
I'm learning heaps here. 😮

Understood regarding は and が. 
Comparatively, 了 in mandarin provides similar headaches, with loads of scholars' books as heavy as door-stops which deal with this topic. 🤯 Therefore, I can completely relate to what you're telling me. 😅

Actually, what baffles me much more, is why should we add: "加わる"? 
@gengo , you said above that "は" would merely denote the subject of the verb, but the verb in this sentence is "です" and not "加わる".

"加わる" is added to provide more accuracy (a bit like a gerondive or a te-form verb), but actually, we could get rid of it, because there's "です" (the actual verb in the sentence) anyhow. Am I right? 
Or are such "verbial add-ons" a must in Japanese (or a maybe a must only in such cases )? 🤔

Many thanks in advance for the clarifications. ☺️  m(_ _)m

🇪🇺 The USE | ヨーロッパ合衆国 🇪🇺


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

_"If our technology *is added* on your technology, the merged technology* will be* "adding wings to a tiger (onini-kanabo)."

"*Added* on your technology, our technology *will function *like the wings in the proverb, 'adding wings to a tiger (onini-kanabo).' "_


----------



## gengo

TheUnitedStatesOfEurope said:


> Actually, what baffles me much more, is why should we add: "加わる"?



It is an essential part of the sentence:

弊社の技術が、貴社の技術*に*加わると、「鬼に金棒」です。
If our technology were added to your technology, the result would be unstoppable. (etc.)


----------

